# rango de frecuencias y parlantes



## tomee (Oct 26, 2010)

Hola!

Antes que digan algo, estuve buscando en el foro y en internet, pero no pude encontrar nada de info. Me voy a armar un amplificador con varios TDA2030. La idea es hacer algo similar al equipito edifier X400 que tengo en casa.

Tiene 2 parlantes de 3' (6w cada uno) y uno con 6' (12 watt si no me equivoco). Lo abri para ver como funciona y me di cuenta que tambien usa los TDA2030.. En realidad tiene uno solo para el bajo y dos copias chinas para los satelites.

Estuve averiguando por los parlantes, en las paginas que me sugirieron en este foro, pero no encontre ningun parlante de 4 ohms y que llegue a los 20kHz. Por lo que vi, si o si debo usar un twitter.

Es tan dificil encontrar un parlante con esas caracteristicas?
Puede ser que el Edifier no llegue a los 20kHz?

Gracias!


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 27, 2010)

hola, el edifier que tener seguramente no llega a 20khz y si lo hace lo hace justo al frente de los parlantes, lo ideal es poner un tweeter y un parlante dedicado c/u a agudos y graves-medios respectivamente, el tema es que ahí ya tenes que entrar a hacer filtros y cálculos, hay parlantes de 3´´ y de 4´´ rango extendido que andan muy bien, yo creo que con los que tenes para satélite están bien siempre y cuando hagas un divisor de frecuencias en la etapa de potencia y no le mandes frecuencias mas bajas de 150hz, de lo otro se encarga el sub

saludos


----------



## tomee (Oct 27, 2010)

Gracias por la rta. Voy a usar twitter.

Si un equipo es hi-fi como dice en la pagina del edifier, no debería llegar a los 20kHz?

Saludos,


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola Tomee, seguramente no llega a esa frecuencia, en forma plana, con lo que tu pregunta está respondida, además no creo que llegue a las bajas frecuencias que debería (en forma plana) para ser hi fi. De hecho, si tiene solo 2 parlantes, no es hi fi.
Sds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

Dos parlantes de 3' y un sub de 6' es hifi ?????    ah bueno 

Solo algunas mujeres logran escuchar más de 15 khz 

Saludos !


----------

